# 12 hurt in MV-22 Crash



## DA SWO (May 17, 2015)

Multiple outlets reporting a MV-22 down at Bellows AFS, Hawaii.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/05/1...fter-aircraft-hard-landing/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Grunt (May 17, 2015)

Bad couple of weeks for my Brothers!

I sincerely hope the best for them and their recovery!


----------



## Grunt (May 17, 2015)

It appears that one of the Warriors has passed away!

Rest In Peace, Warrior!

http://www.kitv.com/news/aircraft-crash-reported-at-bellows-air-force-station/33072686


----------



## Dame (May 17, 2015)

Dammit. Rest in peace.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 17, 2015)

Oh man.  Ugly pic in that link, lots of fire.  RIP Marine, not a good week for Marines and aircraft.


----------



## AWP (May 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh man.  Ugly pic in that link, lots of fire.  RIP Marine, not a good week for Marines and aircraft.



The Navy lost an F-18 but both crewman ejected and were recovered. Rough week for aviation.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Teufel (May 17, 2015)

Sad day indeed.  I was relieved that my brother Recon Marines on that MEU were not involved but then immediately conflicted because I later heard about the Marine who died.  Lots of tragedy recently.  Semper Fi Marine, see you in Valhalla...


----------



## CDG (May 18, 2015)

RIP Marine.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 18, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marine. Prayers out for all touched by this tragic event.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 18, 2015)

RIP, Marines.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 18, 2015)

Semper Fi brother. RIP


----------



## 0699 (May 18, 2015)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 21, 2015)

A second Marine has died - 

RIP Marine

http://news.yahoo.com/2nd-marine-dies-injuries-suffered-military-plane-crash-170144819.html


----------



## Grunt (May 21, 2015)

I saw that this morning on the news. Saddening to say the least.

Rest In Peace, my brother!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 21, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marine.


----------



## HALO99 (May 23, 2015)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Viper1 (May 23, 2015)

Rest in Peace Marines.  May those injured recover quickly.


----------



## AKkeith (May 23, 2015)

Just found out a good buddy of mine was in the crash. They are trying to keep up good spirits but with Memorial Day coming up the loss  is still fresh. 

Rest in Peace to the Warriors and I pray for easing the heart ache for the families.


----------

